
The ROI of a Handwritten Note - goodwink
http://www.groovehq.com/learn/handwritten-notes
======
GoGloops
That is pretty cool. Personalized handwritten letters are underrated. One of
our clients saw 37% conversion when they sent handwritten letters through us.

